
Ask HN: Can you suggest educative react projects for newbies to make? - brachkoff
I&#x27;m already made more than three react todos with various tech and features, and now I&#x27;m tired of it. So now I want to make something interesting, newbie-friendly, and educative (like todo app). If you had an idea — please suggest.
======
mortivore
Anything that interests you is usually a good idea. Do you have hobbies
outside of tech? Do something with that.

I like pokemon so for a educational project I'm making a pokedex with a mysql,
golang, react stack. If you're into birdwatching make a bird encyclopedia/blog
combo site. Maybe somewhere fellow birdpeople can share their bird stories,
and experiences.

If you can't think of any way to connect your hobbies into a project, then
make a clone of a site or app you use a lot. Twitter, Hacker News, Reddit,
Linkedin etc. You could also make a resume/profile site.

------
carlmungz
Study the React source code and implement your own mini-version. It's a great
way to deepen framework specific knowledge (if that's what you are after) and
also learning more about the language used to create the framework.

Start with these articles:

[https://medium.com/react-in-depth/inside-fiber-in-depth-
over...](https://medium.com/react-in-depth/inside-fiber-in-depth-overview-of-
the-new-reconciliation-algorithm-in-react-e1c04700ef6e)

[https://medium.com/dailyjs/the-how-and-why-on-reacts-
usage-o...](https://medium.com/dailyjs/the-how-and-why-on-reacts-usage-of-
linked-list-in-fiber-67f1014d0eb7)

[https://github.com/acdlite/react-fiber-
architecture](https://github.com/acdlite/react-fiber-architecture)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCuYPiUIONs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCuYPiUIONs)

[https://github.com/facebook/react/issues/7942#issue-18237349...](https://github.com/facebook/react/issues/7942#issue-182373497)

------
ecesena
My "learn react" project has been
[http://hasgluten.com](http://hasgluten.com). It's the react tutorial backed
by a google spreadsheet and hosted for free on github pages. Then I added a
bunch of stuff, wikipedia embed, translations, etc.

------
flaviocopes
I wrote a list of web applications ideas at [https://flaviocopes.com/sample-
app-ideas/](https://flaviocopes.com/sample-app-ideas/), which can be
implemented using React. Not too complex to distract you from learning React,
not too boring like a todo app

------
ed_at_work
What's wrong with a todo app? I'm about to embark on making one, with React,
so I can have a completely private, bespoke todo app that's tailored precisely
to what I want and need.

------
cborenstein
Might be fun to integrate with an API like twitter or twilio so you can
practice using an HTTP client (I use axios) with react.

------
rasikjain
Realtime Chat application or a gaming application using React and Websockets
may be?

------
fargo
A Chat or Chess client with react and redux would be a nice learning exercise

------
InGodsName
We can work on an open source project and even make some money along the way.
Drop me email, if you are interested.

Yeaa, we'll work on GitHub.

I am building a plug and play subscription manager for SaaS startups.

The key selling point of this app is that, it will support many different
payment gateways so if one gateway runs into issue, it will fallback to second
one.

It will support tiered, metered, on off and recurring billing.

After that no one will have to implement billing on their own.

